# got my fox pro



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

Went and picked up my fox pro firestorm today even made it out to do one set . Must work pretty good called in an owl. I have been hunting yotes for 2 years now and only shot . Seems to be pretty hard to call them in MN . Now that the deer seasons are besides bow ill be out a lot. Any one that hunts around ottertail perham area that would like to get together and hun some time


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you crank that thing up full blast? I am considering getting one of those too and was curious how loud it was. Are you happy with it so far? User friendly?


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

I like the fact that it is compact and the clearness of the sound. The only thing is I thought it was going to be a lot louder the way everyone has bragged them up. Don't get me wrong its loud enough


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you know what the next step up from that Firestorm is as far as volume?


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

I personally don't know you can buy another speaker for it as an add on . I called all predator calls. And they told me that the more exspensive ones you are basically paying for the memory if you were going to go snow goose hunting they make a call that's about 900 bucks that's suppose to be real loud.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wouldn't an extra speaker just give you another speaker? Guess I don't know why an extra speaker would amplify the sound. Maybe I'm wrong. I'm not a speaker guy.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

A 3rd speaker is definately gonna be louder and it allows you to point it ina a 3rd direction. Not neccasary most of the time but if its really wide open like in SD I will take it along. 12v battery helps a lot with battery life too.


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

I believe the extra speaker is a power horn I would have to look into it


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

come on you dumbass's it's not how loud the damn thing will get. You don't want loud, it'll bump everything out of the country. You guys that buy those machines need to learn how to use them. Start off quiet, you shouldn't ever get but half way up the volume dial. Trust me they have good ears and will hear the sound from a long ways away.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Never above half way even in high wind hugh?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

turn that baby on max power and "let er buck"  oke: oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah do as bearhunter says. jack that thing way up there. You shouldn't be calling in "high winds" in the first place, there are other days that will work better.

Think about it jonnyr7, if you are out in 25mph wind and you're calling into it, where is the sound going? It sure isn't going very far forward is it? How far back is it going? Which direction are you sitting, because i know i wouldn't be sitting into the wind on that day, because they'll sneak in behind you. Pick a better day.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

When you drive 12 hours to hunt somewhere you kind of have to deal with whatever the weather throws at you man. I am not going to argue with you


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah i hear ya about driving 12 hrs. to hunt, then you have to do what you have to do. You would still be better off not blasting a call no matter the wind. You're better off getting closer to cover.

Jonny where in Mn are your at that it takes you 12 hrs to get to nd? there are dogs all over nd, you don't have to go completely across both states to shoot coyotes.

xdeano


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be in ND because my fiances parents live there. Really the only reason I am taking such a long trip is one of my buddies recently went to Kansas pheasant hunting, and he said he saw and heard a lot of coyotes. Turns out the people he knows own 24,000 acres and said they would be more than happy to let me come down and try to shoot some dogs for them. Guess they don't like the coyotes eating the pheasants. Not only that, they know all of the surrounding ranchers and basically I can hunt private land the whole time from how it sounds. I work seasonally and just kind of wanted to get away to somewhere I have never been for a few days. I do plan on hitting ND too whenever we go up to visit, thing is that I don't know anyone up there so I have to door knock or hunt public land, crappy excuse but next time I'm up I plan on getting on 94 and heading west for 80 miles or so and then taking an exit and finding somewhere to hunt. I tried in Lisbon and Milnor last year on a day trip and it sucked(not that there weren't any dogs), there was 100 feet of snow and it was raining and foggy. I was on mainly public land that trip and saw people tracks everywhere so I think the dogs and been called to death. It was cool to see the sand hills in Lisbon though, first time I have ever seen rolling hills like that. I really want to try ND again this year for a few days but would like to stay off that public land. Guess I really don't know the good spots


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The sand hills area is hit pretty hard from the guys out of Fargo, so if you don't know what you're doing it is some hard country to hunt. Even if you know what's going on, it hard.

Have fun down in KS.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Foxpros educate lots of coyotes. Everyone thinks they are a "cure all" to coyote hunting and they use em without thinking about what they're doing.

You guys gotta remember, thats a horn speaker, very very VERY directional. If your not directly in front of it, its gonna sound a LOT softer than if you were directly in front of the speaker. Go ahead and try it. Turn it up half way, stand 25 yards BEHIND it, than go stand 25 yards in front of it. Those damn things will make your ears bleed if your right in front of em and they're cranked up. Not to mention, a coyote hears a hell of a lot better than you do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> The sand hills area is hit pretty hard from the guys out of Fargo, so if you don't know what you're doing it is some hard country to hunt. Even if you know what's going on, it hard.
> 
> Have fun down in KS.
> 
> xdeano


You forgot about the guys out of MN too!

Probably one of the toughest places in the state to call coyotes due to the hunter pressure. I make one pass a year through there. Last year I saw more hunters than coyotes. Eight pickup loads of em!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> > The sand hills area is hit pretty hard from the guys out of Fargo, so if you don't know what you're doing it is some hard country to hunt. Even if you know what's going on, it hard.
> ...


Your in the wrong spot then 8)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

probably not. just the wrong day. even if they aren't there when you go there, doesn't mean that they weren't there blasting away on their call.

Food for thought.

xdeano


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok Xdeano you seem like a person that knows his stuff about yote hunting ! I don't know much about it I'm a dumbass as you stated above. What would you recommend starting out with howls or a distress call first?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I don't know it all as many people can attest to that know me on here. 

As far as calls to start with, depends, what do you know about howls, if you know what howls to use and when, howls can be very effective. If you don't know much about howls stick to the distress calls.

Just keep in mind:
1. That you don't need to keep your machine on full power the whole entire time you use it. vary it (start off low for the first series, then the next series step it up a little, the step it down, then back up a little past your highest, then back down). 
2. That your approach into an area plays more on your success than which call that you use.
3. That you don't need to keep your machine on the entire x minutes you are on stand. vary it (1 minute on, 5 minutes off, 3 minutes on, 4 minutes off, 2 minutes on...etc).
4. Don't use the same damn sounds all the time. 
5. you can change sounds half way through it's not going to matter much, but it might perk interest. say start with a mouse/vole squeek, then go into your rabbit or what ever distress, then go into a bird distress. 
6. Keep your machine batteries warm or they'll freeze up and you won't have any sounds. A couple of rubber bands and one of those discardable hot hands work well. 
7. BRING HAND CALLS AS A BACKUP!

That's all there is to it, and a lot of luck.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Excessive volume has educated a lot of coyotes since the foxpro got popular.

Think about this. If someone sneaks into your bedroom while your sound asleep and starts sreaming and hollering at the top of their lungs, what are you gonna do? Probably come unglued and freak out.

Well, if you get into a stand and have an unseen coyote close to you, on the other side of a hill, in some cover, etc, and blast him with a loud sound, he's probably gonna do the same thing and head the other direction.

If you can faintly hear the sound, the coyote can hear it well. They can hear over long distances, and pinpoint sound locations EXTREMELY well.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Excessive volume has educated a lot of coyotes since the foxpro got popular.
> 
> Think about this. If someone sneaks into your bedroom while your sound asleep and starts sreaming and hollering at the top of their lungs, what are you gonna do? Probably come unglued and freak out.
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you guys think that when vocalizations it is ever beneficial to start off calling loud? Just wondering because I've heard that when using vocalizations it is best to play them loud to get the coyotes aggressive, thinking that theres another coyote in their territory.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

coyotebuster said:


> Do you guys think that when vocalizations it is ever beneficial to start off calling loud? Just wondering because I've heard that when using vocalizations it is best to play them loud to get the coyotes aggressive, thinking that theres another coyote in their territory.


Ive been lucky to be mighty close to a few coyotes when they were howling. Ive been very close to lots more that were yipping n yapping and warning barking their heads off.

Knowing what ive learned from that, and knowing about how loud a live coyote howl is when your extremely close to it, I always try to keep my vocalizations at a "natural" volume level. If its windy, or there is no short cover that could be hiding a close dog, I may goose up the volume a bit. But like has been said, coyotes hear really well. Whats "loud" to them and us are pretty different.

FYI....a coyote howl made from a hand call with an extended sound chamber (like a Dan Thompson with the horn), is pretty darn close to "natural" volume.....coincidence???


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

coyotebuster,

As in everything else, there are many variables affecting the use of volume. Many don't consider snow (especially fresh snow) as a sound sucker. My experience has been that higher volume in fresh snow is not excessive. Use your own common sense, and remember the following fact; if they don't hear you, they aren't coming. Here is an example of using your own common sense. If you were to approach a creek/valley to make a series of calls, it may be prudent to at least start out on your first call using lower volume (I'm talking electronic - since that is the discussion). To xdeano's point, the sound is for sure going to carry better downwind, and the lower volume may be enough, since a coyote could come from any direction. If you then move to set up a second call, and assuming that you move into the wind, that would mean that the chances of a coyote responding to your second call from the downwind is less likely. Therefore, since you are now calling into the wind, and expecting the critters to come from the upwind, you can increase the volume according to wind and snow conditions - maybe even all the way. A coyote upwind of you, even a relatively short distance, should not be spooked by the increased volume. The advice from experienced callers to tone down the volume seems to be a good rule of thumb, but don't limit yourself either. Just consider all these things before you make your volume decision on any stand. You really can't go wrong by starting out lower, and then increasing the volume. Remember as well that if you go for ten or 15 minutes at lower volume, then increase it, that it is like a whole new call, and you need to stay put to give them time to respond and get to your location. Most of the time when callers see a coyote leaving after the sound starts, it is because they were busted in the walk-in/set-up, not because of volume. As many have stated here and elsewhere, it is 90% about the approach and setup, and 10% about the rest.

Have a great calling season,
KD


----------

